# خبايا واسرار جهازك الكمبيوتر



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*لعمل لوحة تحكم سهلة كل ماعليك عمله هو*


*1: إضغط على إبدأ بالزرالأيمن للفأرة ثم أختر فتح ( Open ) *

*2: ستفتح لك نافذة أنت تعرف محتواهاجيداً ثم قم بعمل مجلد جديد*

*3: قم بنسخ السطر التالي ولصقه في خانة اسمالمجلد الجديد*

*control panel .{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} *

*4. الآن أذهب الى زر إبدأ وسوف تجد لوحة التحكم السهلة . *

*----------------------------------------------------------*

*لإضافة مساند الى قائمة Send To ماعليك إلا*

*1 اذهب الى فولدرالوندوز*

*2 اذهب الى فولدر ( Send To ) *

*3 هناك يمكنك وضع أي مكانترغب في ارسال ملفاتك إليه مثل ( C . ) *

*---------------------------------------------------------*

*لتسريع جهازك بشرط أن يكون جهازك من نوع بانتيوم ماعليك إلا*

*1 إفتح ملف config.sys وبعد السطر DEVIS=C WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS أضف السطور التالية : *

*Files=100 *

*Buffers=30 *

*Stacks=9,256 *

*2 إفتح ملف win.ini وبعد السطر ENH368 أضف السطرين*

*PageBuffers=32 *

*DMBuffersize=64 *

*مع الملاحظة تكون الإضافة عن طريق EDIT ثم أعدتشغيل الجهاز . *

*-------------------------------------------------------------*


*لإيقاف الجهاز عن العمل بنقرة واحدة نعم نقرة واحدة فقط لكي تعملهاماعليك إلا*

*1إضغط بزر الفأرة الأيمن على سطح المكتب وأختر Shortcut . *

*2 ستظهر لك بعد نافذة أكتب تحت Command line مايلي C windows\rundll.exe user.exe,exitwindows *

*مع ملاحظة المسافة بين rundll.exe و user.exe والفاصلة بين user.exe و exitwindows أضغط بعد ذلك*

*على Next سيطلب منكتسمية هذا الأختصار وليكن Shut Down وأخيراً إضغط على Finish فيصبح لديك*

*إختصار لإ قفال الويندوز بنقرة واحدة . *

*-------------------------------------------------------*

*لتحسين عمل الذاكرة في جهازك اتبع مايلي : *

*1. انقر بالزر الأيمنعلى My Computer . *

*2. اختر Properties . *

*3. اذهب الى علامة التبويب Per****ance . *

*4. اضغط زر File System . *

*5. في المربع Typical Role of this computer اختر Network Server . *

*6. اضغط OK ثم Colse . *

*7. سوف يطا لبك ويندوز بإعادة التشغيل . *

*-------------------------------------------------*

*لتسريع بداية تشغل جهازك ماعليك إلا : *

*1. انقر باليمين على جهارالكومبيوتر My Computer الموجود على سطح المكتب . *

*2. اختر خصائص Properties . *

*3. ثم اختر لسان التبويب الأداء Ability . *

*4. اضغط على نظامالملفات File System . *

*5. ثم لسان تبويب القرص المرن Floppy Disk . *

*6. ألغ إشارة الصح بجانب البحث عن محركات أقراص مرنة في كل مرة تقوم بتشغيلالكومبيوتر Search For New Floppy Disks When Starting . *

*-------------------------------------------------------*

*إذا نسيت في يوم ما كلمة المرور الخاصة بك فما عليك إلا أن : *

*1. اخرج من مربع حوار كلمة السر أولاً بضغط خروج Escape . *

*2. أحظر سطر أوامردوس في مجلد ويندوز وأطبع C > dir *.pwl . *​
*3. إمسح الملف الذ يضم أسمكفيه ثم أعد تشغيل ويندوز لتدخل كلمة سر جديدة*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على المعلومات الجديدة 
انا مكنتش اعرف منها اجة شكراااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

رااااااااااائع يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسىاختي فراشة ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> شكراا على المعلومات الجديدة
> انا مكنتش اعرف منها اجة شكراااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *ميرسىاختي فراشة ربنا يباركك*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات جميله وجديد 


مرسي فراشه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومات جميله وجديد ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *مرسي فراشه*​


----------



## totty (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*فى منها معلومات جديده عليا

ميرسى يا فرااااااااشتنا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *فى منها معلومات جديده عليا*
> 
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا فرااااااااشتنا*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات الجيدة  ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ودايما فى تالق وجديد ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> الف شكر على المعلومات الجيدة ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ودايما فى تالق وجديد ومنتظرين المزيد


 ميرسي خالص لمرورك الجميل يا امير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## رانا (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ويباركك يا رانا ميرسي كتير​


----------

